# subwoofer Auto or ON setting



## TonyLS (Sep 26, 2008)

Sometimes I hear a popping noise coming from the subwoofer when in auto mode. It's usally when watching TV and not DVDs. It doesn't seem to make this sound when I have the sub always ON. '

Is it ok to keep the sub in the ON positioin instead of AUTO?

Thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the popping noise could be happening when the auto function initiates. I had a sub that would do the same thing. If the sub doesn't recieve a signal for a few momments like in a very quiet part of a movie it would shut down and pop when it did. You can leave it on and it shouldn't be a problem except for the obvious extra use of power and in the life of the amp but you can do it. If it still pops then you have another issue.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Some TV channels seem to have low frequency transients. I get complaints about CBS frequently here. Are you sure it is not there when the unit is not in the Auto mode?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Always on will not harm the amp or the sub and uses very little power when not in use.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I had an 8" sub that, whe left in on, would draw about 10-12 watts, which where I live is about $15-20 dollars a year. If you want to save that money on electricity, leave it in "on", but put it on a switched outlet or power strip. Only turn it on when you're using it.


----------



## TonyLS (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of the information. I'm starting to think that the pop is the sub actually turning off. It's a different sound than when it turns on but it would make sense that it would be. When it turns on you hear the relay click followed by a surge of bass. I'm going to monitor the on/off switching when in auto mode everytime I hear the "pop".

Thanks


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

just leave it on


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TonyLS said:


> When it turns on you hear the relay click followed by a surge of bass. I'm going to monitor the on/off switching when in auto mode everytime I hear the "pop".


Is that pop coming from the amp or the driver???

Mine (Velodyne VRP 1000) makes a noise when turn in on/off, but is the amp switch...:yes:


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine always shut itself off during periods of no bass. I leave it on all the time now. I have a seven year warranty on the amp though. I don't think it wears on the components to leave it on all the time.


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont trust mine to not burn down the house so I unplug after use, its a 6 month-old dayton plate amp and it is still warm on auto on and the sub or amp, not sure which is the culprit, emits a barely audible drone.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I had an athena which would also drone/buzz even when in standby. I couldn't stand it, had to switch it off when not in use. Tried everything, switching outlet, lifting ground, nothing worked.

Luckily, the Aperions I'm using now are dead silent (unless they're playing the .1, of course).


----------

